# Honegger - String Quartet 3 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

There were just three works for string quartet that Honegger completed during his lifetime. The first was an early work composed in 1917 with the next two written in quick succession in the mid 1930s. The 3rd quartet completed in the spring of 1937 was commissioned by and dedicated to the well known early 20th century patron of the arts, Elizabeth Sprague Coolidge. I'd best describe it as 'measured atonality'. It's a slightly denser and more complex quartet than it's predecessor but no less rewarding for it.
The quartet begins somewhat atonally and mysteriously, totally unlike the 1st quartet. The allegro develops boisterous and later it returns to its mysterious atonal opening.
Here's the first movement done by the Calidore Quartet 






The 2nd movement, adagio, again begins gently and atonally but peaceful melodies soon appear. The movement takes some time to develop, only to return to its opening. At the end of the movement the music is reduced to almost a whisper and then dissipates.The finale, with its walking cello, is very fine. The rhythms soon change and there's some interesting sounds from the violins. A soft cello section follows before the rhythms and forward momentum returns and finishes the piece.
There are few recordings around and all are at least recommendable so here's what I think.

Recommended

Erato Quartet
Nikolov Quartet

*Better

Taneyev Quartet

Top Pick

Ludwig Quartet*
Both this recording and the Taneyev Quartets are more committed and play with better ensemble, especially in that fine final movement so choosing them over the other recordings was quite easy. Lovely sound on this fine release from the Ludwig.


----------

